# Revolver Mail - Client statt Einzelplatz



## Mark (10. März 2006)

Hallo Ihr Lieben!

Zuallererst: hoffe, ich bin im richtigen Forum ... ein Office-Produkt ist es nicht und das "Netzwerk" ist eigentlich sekundär...  Man möge den Beitrag ansonsten mit meinem größten Dank verschieben 

So, nun zum Problem: wollte mir das - vielversprechende - *Revolver Mail 2006.2*(www.revolversoft.com) anschauen und testen.
Habe es zunächst auf PC *A* als "Einzelplatz" installiert und betrachtet...
Da "überzeugt" und neugieriger auf die "Netzwerk-Funktionen", anschließend Revolver Mail auf PC *B* als "Server" installiert (da dieser Rechner am häufigsten "an" ist).
Nun will ich mit Revolver Mail an PC *A* auf PC *B* zugreifen, logisch, schaffe es aber nicht, Revolver Mail an PC *A* auf "Client" zu ändern! 
Habe Revolver Mail somit einfach deinstalliert (danach sogar die Festplatte und Einträge in der Registry abgesucht) und wieder installiert ... aber Revolver Mail hat sich sogar meinen "Benutzernamen" gemerkt und startet im "Einzelplatz-Modus"  

Resume: wie ändere ich in Revolver Mail den Modus von Einzelplatz auf Client? Oder: wie entferne ich jegliche Spuren von Programmen unter WinXP?

Schon mal vielen Dank für Eure Mühe,
Liebe Grüße,
Mark.

//edit: FAQ & Hilfe habe ich mir angesehen, aber keinen hilfreichen Hinweis gefunden. Sollte die Lösung dennoch dort zu finden sein, reicht natürlich ein diesbzgl. Tipp


----------

